
Ask HN: How to get into a CS masters program without a strong academic record? - jamestimmins
I&#x27;m curious how folks (specifically self-taught devs) who decided mid-career to get a masters degree in CS have done it, if they didn&#x27;t have a high college GPA or professors to write rec letters.
======
PaulHoule
Most of the time, Masters students pay their own tuition (unlike PhD students)
so it is not hard to get into a Master's program in CS -- so long as you are
not trying to get into Stanford, CMU, or something like that.

------
remy_luisant
Probably a much better question is "why", for which the answer is: "You
probably don't want to".

If you care about the learning: You can learn all that stuff for yourself.

If you care about getting a credential: You are in a field which doesn't care
as much about those as other fields do.

If you want to teach and need the credential for teaching: Get therapy,
teaching is a great way to live and an awful way to earn money.

